# Paratilapia with CA community



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've seen this done, I know some think its taboo but its my tank... Anyways, from what I have seen it looks like Paratilapia Polleni and Bleekeri can work kept with CA cichlids such as Salvini, Thoricthys, Convicts, Guapotes(mebbe not the biggest) and JD's. Anyone able to add their experiences good or bad?

Considering a CA community with a few large singles, RTM, JD, Freddy(or loisellei),salvini with a pair each of firemouths and convicts in a 180.. can I add a polleni or bleekeri?


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

i find Paratilapia work well with many Central Americans.
One must be a bit careful in putting similar shaped and color cichlids together though.
Blue spangled carpintus type will see the Paratilapia as competition, and can be too aggressive for the Madagascans.
At the moment I have Herichthys bartoni and bocourti with Paretroplus and Paratilapia in a 6ft tank with little overt aggression, although the tank is a bit small for their potential. Click on the pic to run short video.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks, unless a JD counts as somewhat similar in colour patterns I guess I should be ok..


----------

